# Some pictures of my CRS.



## Aquadream (9 Nov 2012)

Hi guys. I am having a lot of fun taking close shots of my shrimps. Hope you like it to.




















This is just a single grain of Amazonia powder.




















mg][http://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee452/Nexusriba/IMG_5064.jpg/img]







]


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 Nov 2012)

Beautiful shots mate. Breathtaking detail.

Well done


----------



## jack-rythm (9 Nov 2012)

Amazing photos!!!! never seen such detail before


----------



## basil (9 Nov 2012)

Nice shootin - what camera and lens did you use please?


----------



## tekopikin (10 Nov 2012)

Breathtaking pictures! The last time I saw quality  shrimp like these was in a stir-fry!


----------



## Aquadream (10 Nov 2012)

basil said:
			
		

> Nice shootin - what camera and lens did you use please?


The camera is Canon EOS 600D. The lens is Nikon Micro-Nikkor-P.C Auto 55/3.5 made 40 years ago, with some additional macro rings. I also used two flash units Nissin 622i.

I'm going to be making some more experiments to get better reolusion and detail. All of these pictures were made by hand, no tripod or/and remore shutter control.


----------



## Barbapappa (10 Nov 2012)

Wow, stunning pics!


----------



## Ady34 (10 Nov 2012)




----------



## Aquadream (24 Dec 2012)

Even more detail.


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Dec 2012)

Great photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## jack-rythm (26 Dec 2012)

Amazing clarity!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aquadream (26 Dec 2012)

Look at this beast and its mighty pincers.







These are some creatures that are crawling around my CRS tanks. The largest are about 3mm across.


----------



## Aquadream (26 Dec 2012)

And of course my Christmass CRS cake, Yum, yum.


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Dec 2012)

Impressive shots  what lens are you using?


----------



## Alastair (27 Dec 2012)

I have those crawling things on my glass too. No idea what they are 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arana (27 Dec 2012)

Fantastic macros, what kit are you using?


----------



## Aquadream (27 Dec 2012)

Cheers guys. I'm actually trying all sorts of ways to get better macro. The best way so far was by using wide angle prime lenses with a reverse macro adapter. The wider angle the lens the more magnification. The trouble is that not all are good for this experiments.
The camera is Canon EOS 600D. Lenses are Micro Nikkor 50/3.5, Yashica ML 28/2.8 with a reverse adapter, Mamiya Sekor CS 35/2.8 with reverse adapter and Nikkor 28/2.8 Ai-s with reverse adapter.
And of course the last and most important piece of equipment is hell of a trial and error untill it works.
I also use couple of cheap flash units.


----------



## andyh (27 Dec 2012)

Aquadream - simply stunning! The sharpness is stunning.

How about your show us a pic of your camera setup for these kinds of photos, would prove very interesting!

Please share more!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Dec 2012)

Alastair said:


> I have those crawling things on my glass too. No idea what they are
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 

Freshwater Limpets


----------



## Ady34 (27 Dec 2012)

Whitey89 said:


> Freshwater Limpets


yeah I have them too, it's a bit of an epidemic and very annoying, they're all over my tank!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Dec 2012)

Yeah same, you cant get rid!


----------



## Aquadream (28 Dec 2012)

andyh said:


> Aquadream - simply stunning! The sharpness is stunning.
> 
> How about your show us a pic of your camera setup for these kinds of photos, would prove very interesting!
> 
> Please share more!


 I would love to, but there is no second camera around to take the picture.
Now what I do is this.
I set up the lenses on maximum possible magnification and attach them to the camera with reverse macro adapter. Then to achieve good focus I move the camera backward and forward while holding by hand. As the focus distance is about 2-3 inches only you can imagine how challenging is to do that without a macro rail, but I donn't have one.
So aproximately one in ten shots turns out nice.


----------



## Aquadream (28 Dec 2012)

Ady34 said:


> yeah I have them too, it's a bit of an epidemic and very annoying, they're all over my tank!


 Anatome Helena predator snail will sort them out if they trouble you much.


----------



## Ady34 (28 Dec 2012)

Aquadream said:


> Anatome Helena predator snail will sort them out if they trouble you much.


Thanks G, but predator snails will eat the ramshorn snails too, and I like them.....I'll just have to tolerate them.


----------



## Aquadream (28 Dec 2012)

Ady34 said:


> Thanks G, but predator snails will eat the ramshorn snails too, and I like them.....I'll just have to tolerate them.


 You could collect as many Ramshorns as you can and put them in a bucket with some water and something to eat. Then release the Helena in the tank. The Ramshorns can stay for weeks in the backet and in the meanwhile the Helena would have sorted everything in the tank.


----------



## Aquadream (6 Feb 2013)

Some of my best so far.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Feb 2013)

Aquadream said:


> Some of my best so far.



Are they Pures AD? Nice!


----------



## Aquadream (6 Feb 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Are they Pures AD? Nice!


No. They are not pure. My shrimps are mixed bag of all races, but I like it this way. There is more variety of colour patterns. I get everything from A to SSS class, K14, Snow White, some CBS as well.


----------

